# Patience



## Claudie (Feb 5, 2011)

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patience
Patience is the state of endurance under difficult circumstances, which can mean persevering in the face of delay or provocation without acting on annoyance/anger in a negative way; or exhibiting forbearance when under strain, especially when faced with longer-term difficulties. Patience is the level of endurance one's character can take before negativity*

Patience, I think we need to use it more often.... :|


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 5, 2011)

That's what you see in my messages. 8)


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 5, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> That's what you see in my messages. 8)


And that's because

*Harold is watching.*


----------



## Claudie (Feb 6, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > That's what you see in my messages. 8)
> ...





:shock: Knowing that fact alone, I think, keeps most of us in line....


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 6, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > That's what you see in my messages. 8)
> ...




It wouldn't be any fun if you were not watching. 8)


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 6, 2011)

Always remember, and never forget:

Don't taunt the piranha.

H


----------



## joem (Feb 6, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > That's what you see in my messages. 8)
> ...



hahahaha 
I was waiting for your crackdown tonight
I hope I don't rebel rouse too much for you, Harold?

eh?


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 6, 2011)

Not to worry. Just trying to get Barren's goat. 8) 

Maybe he doesn't have one?

:lol: 

H


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 6, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> Not to worry. Just trying to get Barren's goat. 8)
> 
> Maybe he doesn't have one?
> 
> ...



ROFL, you know better than that. I'm like you, I just can't get by with it like you can. 8)


----------



## glondor (Feb 7, 2011)

Here fishy fishy fishy......


----------



## Ocean (Feb 7, 2011)

Though some of you might be interested to know that one of our members here notified the FBI about a thread we were discussing here over the weekend.
I had a visit from the FBI, and they said they got an email from someone who frequented this forum.
They said I did nothing wrong. Thanks


----------



## Palladium (Feb 7, 2011)

Never hurts to keep an honest man honest.
Why did you see fit to post that Jack? That discussion is over and done with. Your attitude and your persistence to pour gas on that fire is going to get you burnt with others here on the board. I can understand you frustration about the situation, but this forum is not to be used as a confrontational platform for expressing your views of the situation.


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> Always remember, and never forget:
> 
> Don't taunt the piranha.
> 
> H



:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ocean (Feb 7, 2011)

Palladium said:


> Never hurts to keep an honest man honest.
> Why did you see fit to post that Jack? That discussion is over and done with. Your attitude and your persistence to pour gas on that fire is going to get you burnt with others here on the board. I can understand you frustration about the situation, but this forum is not to be used as a confrontational platform for expressing your views of the situation.



Well, if you understood my frustration, you wouldn't ask that question. :!: 
Not to be a smart ass, but that's how I feel.

Also, I thought that everyone should know the kind of people we are dealing with here.

I will speak of it no more. Like in the old country. It is a stranger to me now. 8)


----------



## lasereyes (Feb 7, 2011)

Ocean said:


> Though some of you might be interested to know that one of our members here notified the FBI about a thread we were discussing here over the weekend.
> I had a visit from the FBI, and they said they got an email from someone who frequented this forum.
> They said I did nothing wrong. Thanks



Was it like the movies? Did they have mustaches?


----------



## joem (Feb 7, 2011)

lasereyes said:


> Ocean said:
> 
> 
> > Though some of you might be interested to know that one of our members here notified the FBI about a thread we were discussing here over the weekend.
> ...


Was Sandra Bullock with them? She's hot.


----------



## Ocean (Feb 7, 2011)

joem said:


> lasereyes said:
> 
> 
> > Ocean said:
> ...



Ok, I know I took the oath of Omerta, but I sure WISH Sandra Bullock would have been with them!

She needs some comforting after getting cheated on by that greasy mechanic, and I am just the man!


----------



## wrecker45 (Feb 7, 2011)

i would give up all my girl friends for sandra love that sexy voice


----------



## lasereyes (Feb 7, 2011)

Ocean said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > lasereyes said:
> ...



I didn't know she was still alive untill i did a google search :lol: 
I always get my dead actresses mixed up with my alive ones.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 8, 2011)

Ocean said:


> Though some of you might be interested to know that one of our members here notified the FBI about a thread we were discussing here over the weekend.
> I had a visit from the FBI, and they said they got an email from someone who frequented this forum.
> They said I did nothing wrong. Thanks


I think the point to remember is that when you are on a public forum, anything you say can come back to haunt you. We should always use discretion in the things we say, and how they are said. All it takes is one person to get the wrong impression and things can spin out of control rapidly. 

No, this is not directed at you, Ocean. 

In the not too distant past I banned a member for talking about tax evasion. Of course, there was denial that that was his point, but when something looks like a duck, walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, pretty good chance it's a duck. 

It's none of my business what this person does, says or thinks, but it is my business when such matters are posted on the forum. Waving a red flag in the face of the bull has a way of getting you stuck on his horns. A set of strange eyes could easily conclude that we supported such actions, which is far from the truth. 

We are far better served on this forum to keep things above board and clean, lending strong support to complying with laws, even when one may be exempt because of a hobby application. One is rarely sorry for doing the "right" thing. 

Harold


----------



## nickvc (Feb 8, 2011)

Ocean said:


> Though some of you might be interested to know that one of our members here notified the FBI about a thread we were discussing here over the weekend.
> I had a visit from the FBI, and they said they got an email from someone who frequented this forum.
> They said I did nothing wrong. Thanks



I suspect that may not be the whole truth. As I stated before we are a watched society, if you say certain things on your mobile phone or type certain words or phrases into any communication device it will be noticed and in honesty I really don't mind as I prefer to live in a fairly safe environment with the agencies charged with protecting us doing their jobs.

I also 100% agree with Harold, we are an open forum and it's our responsibility to give the authorities no reason to be suspicious of our activities but to view us as what we are, a random collection of people from all over the world who enjoy the recovery and refining of precious metals and willing to help those who seek guidance to either start or improve their knowledge and showing no patience for dangerous ideas or processes and been aware of the environmental consequences that our activities can have. If we keep our house in order the authorities will continue to view us in that light and the forum will continue to flourish and be around for us all to enjoy and learn from.


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Feb 8, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> *Waving a red flag in the face of the bull has a way of getting you stuck on his horns. A set of strange eyes could easily conclude that we supported such actions, which is far from the truth. *
> We are far better served on this forum to keep things above board and clean, lending strong support to complying with laws, even when one may be exempt because of a hobby application. One is rarely sorry for doing the "right" thing.
> 
> Harold




Very well put, Harold. 8) 


I think I'm back on par with what I missed out on and I agree whole-heartedly with Harold and Nick and the others. I'm honored to be a member of a forum of people who understand the responsibilities we face in this ever-changing world we live in. We are here as a collective, to learn and trade thoughts and processes in a specific trade. We must understand that although we all have our little "avatars" and nicknames on here, we are not anonymous and when someone posts in these forums things that could be considered criminal or potentially dangerous, we can all be held accountable for one fool's indiscretions.

I, personally, would like to say thanks to whomever take the measures to see to it that these boards run smoothly and stay in line with our original intent. You are truly professionals and it's a privilege to be a member of the GRF. 8) 

Thanks,
Derek


----------

